# The Players Championship Thoughts



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Shame no Westwood and McIlroy, otherwise a top class field.

Luke Donald must have a chance after a good finish last year and he is in great form just now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it should be good I want to see if Jason Day can maintain his good from. You should join in on our fanstasy golf thread we all just pick three players and 2 alternates for each week and see you can pick the best form. ATM its not me.....( the link for this is in my signature)


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the invite.
Do I have to register to join in or do I just post my selections in the link?


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

A few eye-catching pairings: -

Matt Kuchar, Martin Kaymer, Tiger Woods
Adam Scott, Tim Clark, Sergio Garcia
Rickie Fowler, Matteo Manassero, Alvaro Quiros
Jim Furyk, Dustin Johnson, Graeme McDowell


----------



## harrison1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think they could have done a better job with the pairings but should be a great show. The Players is always one of those anticipated championships in golf


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Picks*

Yes I agree Luke Donald is in great form and should be thereabouts come Sunday. I'll be interested to watch the Australian's especially Jason Day and Adam Scott. They're both playing well and should continue to improve after their good performances so far this year.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

britzie said:


> Thanks for the invite.
> Do I have to register to join in or do I just post my selections in the link?


No need to register just post your picks up inside that thread it's pretty simple fun and a little bit of banter too!


----------

